# Locating Returns In A Tropical Climate



## Jules (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm in the process of remodeling a 1964 home in Florida that I bought a couple of years ago. All of the supply ducts run through the attic and vent down through the ceiling. Almost all the supplies are located at at the bottom the walls. Stud space is used in the walls for the return chase - no ductwork.

I run the heat maybe a few days a year. In the summer the AC is on pretty much all the time. So I'm thinking I should raise the returns off the floor and close to the ceiling. The supply registers are mostly located in the middle of the room, at least 10' from the walls the returns are on, so that should give the cool air enough time to drop into the room.

Any problem anyone can see with raising the returns to the ceiling?


----------

